# Thinking about getting an arbor press



## SteveG (Apr 18, 2010)

I have read favorable comments here on the HF arbor press.  I currently use a PSI press, which works OK.  Am seeking input from those who have used BOTH types: is the arbor press a step up, or just a different tool to do the same task, and why?  Shipping could cost more than the tool itself. Since the closest HF store is more than 2000 miles away from me, but a few blocks from my brother's house, can someone determine for me if the press would fit into a large flat rate box.  The specs say it is 13 inches tall, the box is 12 inches. Perhaps disassembled it would fit? Thanks for any inputs you might offer.


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2010)

Are you talking about one like this?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3552

I've seen some posts regarding the necessary alterations to the press.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41079&highlight=arbor+press

I'll be waiting to see what those that have and use one, say about it.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes Mark, it is the one ton arbor press from HF.  I know by comments on other threads, many on this forum use this press.  I am seeking comparison inputs in deciding to get one.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 18, 2010)

Steve;   I look at a tool and think "What else can I use this for?"

I have a quick release woodworkers vise with wooden jaws to press pen parts.  The 3/4" jaw covers have holes of various sorts drilled in them for all the pens I commonly make.  The covers have lines on the top surface so I can align the parts I am pressing it.


----------



## dankc908 (Apr 18, 2010)

I had the PSI press and switched to the HF arbor press and am very pleased.  I prefer working on the "vertical plane" (holding the pen up and down) rather than the "horizontal plane (left to right).  I feel like I have more control over the finished product.  This press, however, is a HEAVY sucker.  Fortunately, for me, there is a local HF store in the metro area.  I chose to switch after using the PSI pen press and cracking a nice tulipwood pen (this was my fault - not the pen press).


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2010)

I have used the HF Press for several years. It works good but could be improved on. Space to work can be a pain at times but not often. It capacity is the main problem but bolt a nice stiff piece of wood to the base will fix that or if you do not need to be portable bolt it to a bench like it is supposed to be. I wish it had a screw to drive the ram rather than the way it works now so that you had better control of how far you have pressed things like transmissions. But the way it is is much faster for all the other parts. 
mine will not fit in a Priority mail box 0-FRB1. I am not sure about the larger ones as I do not have any of them here. But this is not the largest Priority box. Also watch the weight limit as these things are heavy. Maybe 20 lbs or so.


----------



## Bree (Apr 18, 2010)

I now use the arbor press from HF and I love it.  I added some HDPE on the press ram and I made a block of HDPE for the base with one side hollowed to accept nibs and protruding areas to be pressed and one side is flat.  I just flip that block over as needed.

It's not perfect but it works a lot better than the horizontal press I was using.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## dexter0606 (Apr 18, 2010)

Steve
Do you have a "discount" auto supply place nearby? I bought mine at a local Princess Auto. Check arround. Harbour Freight isn't the only place you'll find these cheap. It's a fairly hefty piece of metal to be shipping

Jeff


----------



## seawolf (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a thought. Mount pen vice on the wall at eye level. Set pen in vise lift handle. Works for me, and is out of the way. Pen is now on a vertical plane.
Mark


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 18, 2010)

The one at Enco looks the same. It is onsale at $39.95 plus free shipping with Promo Code PFSAPR. The code is good to the end of April.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=805-1010&PMPXNO=949902&PARTPG=INLMK32

Chuckie

PS I use their Palmgren: http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=3463252&PMAKA=890-8803


----------



## wolftat (Apr 18, 2010)

I have both types, but I don't know where one is right now, the arbor press is right there on the bench, should say enough. I picked up my arbor press from a place around here that sells surplus machines from tool shops, it only costs $20 and was about 5 miles away.


----------



## papNal (Apr 21, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> The one at Enco looks the same. It is onsale at $39.95 plus free shipping with Promo Code PFSAPR. The code is good to the end of April.
> 
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=805-1010&PMPXNO=949902&PARTPG=INLMK32
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info Chuck,I just placed an order and used the free shipping.I normally use my big drill press for my assembly,but wanted something portable in case I did some demos. and needed to set uo away from the shop. John


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Apr 21, 2010)

i have never understood the need for a dedicated pen press i have always used my Drill press with a nylon rod inserted into the chuck I'm not knocking a pen press since i have never used one, maybe I'm missing out on something


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 21, 2010)

You are not missing anything in my opinion.  What ever works well for you.  I like the arbor press, use to have a homemade pen press that I didn't like.  I thought I'd use the arbor press for other things but so far I haven't.


----------



## papNal (Apr 26, 2010)

The press came today from ENCO,fast delivery and a good heavy duty tool.I have been using a drill press and it worked fine,however it was in another room in my shop and I had to trip over lumber and all sorts of other junk to get to it,wasn't room close to my turning area to put it,so this saves me many steps and other mishaps also can move it when turning at demos.Cost of about $39 including shipping was a good deal. The 8" working height is good also. John


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 26, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> The one at Enco looks the same. It is onsale at $39.95 plus free shipping with Promo Code PFSAPR. The code is good to the end of April.
> 
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=805-1010&PMPXNO=949902&PARTPG=INLMK32
> 
> ...


 

Chuck Key, how does that wheel work on that arbor press?  I'm been thinking of putting something like that on my arbor press.  Looks like it would be more convenient than the bar.


----------



## carsonbm (Apr 26, 2010)

I just bought the HF 1/2 ton press, it works well.  I looked at the 1 ton press, it is very large and for pens you don't need that size.
Yes, the 1/2 ton will fit in a large priority mail box.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 26, 2010)

I started this thread as I am likely to get an arbor press to replace/augment my existing pen press. Thanks for the many helpful responses.  No auto parts stores on Kauai carry the item.  If free shipping were available, I would have this (small) beast on my bench now, but "free shipping" rarely applies for Hawaii.  I asked if the tool would fit the large Flat Rate Box. Daniel said his, which he has had for several years, would not.  To pursue that further: will the 1-ton press currently offered at HF or other store fit the large Flat Rate Box (12 x 12 x  5 5/8)? If so, my brother could purchase and send without too much damage to the wallet.  Thanks again for all the responses.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it would mine is 10 x 10 1/2 x 4.  mine came unassembled.  It might slip into a larger flat rate in the box it comes in.  He could measure it at the store.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 27, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Chuck Key, how does that wheel work on that arbor press? I'm been thinking of putting something like that on my arbor press. Looks like it would be more convenient than the bar.


 

I use the bar most of the time but could see where the wheel would be handy for production type punching.  

The Enco free shipping offer does exclude HA, AL, US Terr and international.

Chuckie


----------

